# Confusion Biochemistry Question Please Hhelp :(



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there!I found a very confusing biochemistry question Can anyone please help me understand the concept behind the answer?Question: How many moles of high energy phosphate bond equivalents are utilized in the synthesis of one mole of triacylglycerols from free fatty acids?Options: A) ThreeB) FourC) SevenD) NineE) TwelveThe answer is C) Seven but I have no idea why Thanks!Iqrarocks


----------

